# Building a Tub Track



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ever wonder what the mold for an Aurora Tub Track looked like? Probably something like this:









In case some of you didn't know, my partner and I are having a mold made to sell reproduction Tub Tracks, but they will be in two pieces!. When we were at the shop last week we freaked out when we saw the mold. Next step is cleaning and waxing, then molding!!

My partner and I bought the first one that will be coming out of the mold. We are going to put the two halves together, install original Aurora L&J track to make sure everything is OK before we start taking orders.

BTW - Anybody recognize the "guy" standing against the wall?

Marty


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

*Sweeeeet!*

Looking good Marty!

I can't wait to see the finished product.

Why, I'll be darned. That's my old Orange Tubbie leaning against the wall!! Thanks for letting me know where it is, I'll be over later to pick it up! 

NICK DANGER


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

The Tubbie is being built using robotics?!?!


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Now I cant decide...do I want a tub track? or a lost in space robot?? I might need both....you know...for the living room! LOL Seriously....looking great Marty...best of luck on that tub....I hope you sell them faster then you can make them!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Talk about casting! You all do bodies?  

Looks great, wish I had the space. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Gel coat!!*

The mold shop just sent me a picture of the mold with the first layer of gel coat!! WOO HOO!!

Hopefully next week I will be there to help pop out the first Tub!!










Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Logo*

The Aurora logo was one of my first concerns.

The logo will not be taken out of the mold. It will also not be molded on the repro's. The ovals will remain, but the "Aurora" will be filled in so there will be a smooth surface in the middle of the ovals.

The first one will belong to my partner and myself. This will be the one we are going to test fit track into. This will also be the one we take to shows for people to see.

Thanks for your interest!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*The Tub is out of the mold!!!*

And I have it home!! I will be adding legs and test fitting the Aurora L&J track.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Here is the other half*

You can see the flange at the split. The two flanges will be bolted together.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Here is the bottom.*

You can see the wood has been glassed in. The large wood is what the legs are bolted to.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*On display*

BTW - This is the Tub that will be on display at the Automotive Memorabila Show Feb 20th in Marysville, OH.

Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see a final pic. Great job! :thumbs: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and I think we are still waiting on a price for the tub sections.....gawd I want one!
My tyco track aughta fit in there too, right?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

joez870 said:


> ...and I think we are still waiting on a price for the tub sections.....gawd I want one!
> My tyco track aughta fit in there too, right?


The price is $1200.00 just like you see it, two piece Tub and the wood glassed in.

TYCO? Whats a TYCO? 

Your track choices are:
-Aurora Lock & Joiner
-Aurora AFX
-TOMY, BUT!! You will have to cut and section a piece of straight because TOMY does not make a 5in straight.
-Brads Tracks makes a routed track to fit in a TUB. I have not seen one YET.

Marty


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Looks awesome Marty.....and of course it's the right color!!!

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SCJ said:


> Looks awesome Marty.....and of course it's the right color!!!
> 
> ---------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


The color must be off on your computer, it's orange, not purple!

Marty


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Marty said:


> The price is $1200.00 just like you see it, two piece Tub and the wood glassed in.
> 
> TYCO? Whats a TYCO?
> 
> ...


 Hey Marty, How is the tubby going? And why can't I put tyco track in it?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

where are you located (i'm wondering about pickup). And, does it come with legs, or can be set on a finished platform?
thanks,
Ed


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Hey Marty, How is the tubby going? And why can't I put tyco track in it?


I have the first one out of the mold at my house. I am test fitting Aurora L&J track in it.

I guess I don't know if you can use TYCO track. I have never compared the two to see if they are the same size.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> where are you located (i'm wondering about pickup). And, does it come with legs, or can be set on a finished platform?
> thanks,
> Ed


I am in central Ohio, near Columbus.

What you get is two fiberglass halves with wood glassed on the bottom and along the sides. The wood on the bottom is to attach the legs.










Here I attached the base and uprights from decorative railings.

The two halves will fit in the back of a pick up truck. I have been using a 5'X8' trailer


Marty


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

When I built my table I used pipe flanges screwed to the bottom of my table then screwed in threaded pipe as the legs. This method would probably work good on the tubtracks also. They are easy to remove too.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> When I built my table I used pipe flanges screwed to the bottom of my table then screwed in threaded pipe as the legs. This method would probably work good on the tubtracks also. They are easy to remove too.


Here are the original flanges that are on the bottom of Tub Tracks:










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here are both top and bottom flanges:










Marty


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool Marty!
Reminds me of racin at "Toy & Hobby" that was here in Rapid City from somewhere around 1960 to about 1990. Thier tubby was yellow if I remember right. A guy 50 miles south of us owns it now. That hobby shop produced 2 Ford Aurora national winners, Ron Colrick and John Seely. Jeff Davis made it to the final 4 in '62. Pretty good legacy of racing from such a small town. 
By the way Marty, Im gonna try to get "Devil Woman" done by the end of the month. Dont have enough time but I manage to get a few minutes here and there. Its comin along well. Almost ready to paint.

Nice work ---- Circle Track DAC


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Looks better in Real Life...*

Hey Marty, It was great meeting you in person.:thumbsup: I had a great time at the 1st annual Marysville Meet. I was actually kind of surprised to see that many booths. I am still talking to the "TM" about the tubbie... Who knows, maybe I can convince her. I was sorry to hear that Dragula didn't make it but since it is his first child I guess I can forgive him (this time) 

Heres hoping there are more "annual Marysville Meets". 

Jeff


----------



## babsdds2002 (Mar 25, 2005)

*tub track*

hello marty, how can I order a tub track?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Babbs, click on his name by one of HIS posts & get to his profile. Shoot him an Email directly. He pops in & out from time to time but we have not seen him here since the 18th. He is a busy guy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I heard he had to attend to some family matters and was NOT at the Chciago slot show, so he's probably not answering EM right now.

Give him some time to get back with you.

-------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

babsdds2002 said:


> hello marty, how can I order a tub track?


SCJ was right, I had to go out of town for a while.

E-mail me off line and we will get you set up!
[email protected]

Thanks!
Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Any color, as long as it is orange.*

I have just been informed by the molder he will only do orange. I was initially told he would other colors but he has changed his mind. 

Marty


----------



## overbored77 (Feb 14, 2005)

I only raced on 1 tub track ever it was in NJ at nj nostalgia. but it was really cool and the races were run well. that tub looks awesome


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And now Joe (Nostalgia) took the tub track out and replaced it with a bigger track.


----------



## overbored77 (Feb 14, 2005)

if you look at the track I have for sale in swap and sell all that track and 
all the cars came from Joe.


----------



## BradsTracks (Dec 11, 2007)

*Marty's Tub track*

Hi Guys, Sorry about this is a late reply post. I don't know if Marty's Tubs are still being built, but I still make routed inserts for them. 1-6 lanes. Actually 4 lane versions are quite popular. This way there is enough apron to slide out onto. If you don't have a tub, you could always just mount the roadway to a wooden table. Please visit my website www.bradstracks.com
Thanks, Brad


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

We are not currently building repro Tubs. 
If Joel sees this thread he can tell you about Brads tracks in a Tub. I raced on it for a little bit when he first got it set up, AWESOME!!

Marty


----------



## TVasi (Dec 31, 2005)

Marty,

A few questions. 

Do you have any Tub's that are built and ready for sale or were they made to order?

Will you be producing them in the future?

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

TVasi said:


> Marty,
> 
> A few questions.
> 
> ...


Marty


----------



## donnywildone (Jul 26, 2011)

*tub track*

Hi All 
Does anyone know where to get the old male adapters for the tub track 2 prong receptacles that actually plug into the female ones in the side of the tub ...I know they were made by hubbell products but im having a tuff time finding them 
thanks Donny


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

They are hard to find because they are no longer UL approved. No one wants to take a chance selling them. If you find a source, please let us know!

Thanks,
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## donnywildone (Jul 26, 2011)

*tub track*

Ok will do marty 
Donny


----------



## Khodabear (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting.
I've been wondering about the viability of re-popping the tub.
So what happened? Apparently there was interest..but getting interest to write a check can be difficult.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Khodabear said:


> Interesting.
> I've been wondering about the viability of re-popping the tub.
> So what happened? Apparently there was interest..but getting interest to write a check can be difficult.


My business partner and I both have original Tub Tracks. We heard so many times, "If I could get one in 2 pieces I would buy it" When we started making them all of a sudden there were a hundred other reasons why they couldn't buy one. After our falling out with the molder and we ceased production, I still get inquires about buying one. The only way we see to make money at this is to mold them ourselves, but right now that is out of the question.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Khodabear (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty much what I thought. I've been down this road with boat items. A friend is in the fiberglass fabrication business and making something like a Tub would be no problem. The start up costs, though, are considerable for all the reasons you well know.

With the boat items there was always a large stated interest but when it came time to ante up there was a lot of hemming and hawing (whatever hemming and hawing mean...they certainly convey the idea though don't they? ).

Molding and making parts yourself is fraught with peril - I've tried it. Looks so easy till you're actually in there up to your elbows with mat and resin.

Well thanks for the reply - now we know the rest of the story :~)


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*For sale*

I have a real one for sale. Alot bites but no takers.
Must be economy. PM if interasted 3200.00 in NJ
Thanks SJJ


----------

